# Hase Trigo



## PaulM (26 Dec 2017)

Has anybody ridden or ordered a Hase Trigo yet? It seems good value:

https://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=1005&c=194
https://hasebikes.com/194-1-Recumbent-Bike-TRIGO.html


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (27 Dec 2017)

I hadn’t seen any UK pricing, that looks promising. My only concern would be lateral stability, the seat looks a lot higher than the Kettwiesel which has you sitting pretty much at axle height.


----------



## PaulM (28 Dec 2017)

They now have it showing in their configurator so you can see all the options and prices. The base price does not include guards and chain tubes etc, but the prices of most of the optional extras seems reasonable. It looks like it's quite easy to lean in the seat, which should make it fun and easier to keep an inside wheel down. The Seat-BB height difference is a minimum of 10.5 inches. I'm not sure how I'd find that, so a test ride would be in order.

It's heavier than the Kett but it doesn't have the cambered wheels which I was never convinced of, and it's significantly cheaper. I love the new folding fairing which has more adjustment than the original, and the rear roller rack is just genius. The differential costs 360 euros. I'd prefer a double freewheel unit but the diff at that price is attractive.


----------



## voyager (28 Dec 2017)

prices start about £1800 , personally I prefer a tadpole as it's more compact.


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Dec 2017)

I'm an other Tadpole rider here.
I've never ridden a Delta, but I've seen a few while out on the road.
The seat on Deltas tend to be higher which can make it easier to get on and off.
But the higher CoG also tends to make them a little slower around corners while pushing the limit.
They also tend to have more traction uphill.
But one wheel drive version can be fun uphill on gravel as the front wheel can skid sideways due to the offset torque.


----------



## PaulM (29 Dec 2017)

Noticed there's no front pannier mount on the fork, and the Kett back bags are not an option, you have to buy the roller rack in order to use a comparable (same?) bag. Yes, I'm not sure about the comparison with the tadpole format. Guess I need to test ride. The tighter manoeverability might be handy when negotiating pedestrian crossings whilst mounted. I alway thought Ketts looked cool with a streamer fairing.


----------



## Bad Machine (29 Dec 2017)

PaulM said:


> . The tighter manoeverability might be handy when negotiating pedestrian crossings whilst mounted.



It is indeed - the Trigo will likely turn on a sixpence, in comparison to a tadpole. Hase's Kett and Lepus delta designs are similarly gifted, so would expect the Trigo to have the same advantage. Fantastic if you're riding in town, or if you encounter zig-zag barriers. As for stability, you learn to lean when appropriate - fast bends are no more difficult on a delta than a tadpole. No difference in speed round corners, I've found. Yes, the higher seat does indeed make them less difficult to get into - and also keeps you further away from the water when riding through puddles - DAHIKT. 

The bag issue may be solved by tracking down some second-hand "Hamster Bags" - it seems the manufacturer is no longer making them (website stalls at "basket"), which can be slung over the seat on either side. They hang well, as they were designed for use with pushchairs with their more upright frame. The banana bags I have for my tadpole (ICE Q) that hang over its seat do not hang well when moved across to the Hase Lepus.

I would question whether you do actually get more traction with a delta ? My single-wheel driven Lepus will "skip to the left" on ice or steeper hills if I push too hard - you learn a smoother action, and recognise that even slow progress whilst pedalling uphill is preferable to getting off and dragging it beyond the difficult bits. Oh, that's another benefit: manhandling an un-mounted trike is a doddle with a delta, as the two wheels at the other end track in a predictable way when you pick up the front end. Never so with a tadpole !


----------



## voyager (29 Dec 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> I'm an other Tadpole rider here.
> I've never ridden a Delta, but I've seen a few while out on the road.
> The seat on Deltas tend to be higher which can make it easier to get on and off.
> But the higher CoG also tends to make them a little slower around corners while pushing the limit.
> ...



Built both and ridden both . The FUN for me is in the stability at speed of the tadpole. The additional benefits of an e-assisted tadpole makes me feel even younger !
The quadem project was an eye-opener for me I learnt a lot building that project - That ended its life as a tadpole and a delta ,still when I get old I might go for a delta ( not long to go in years but the mind still thinks I am only 25 ) The one big advantage of the delta and USS would be for a person of limited movement . That is the ability to get on and off it .

Still for £2000 I could built a couple of e-tadpoles 
regards emma


----------



## PaulM (29 Dec 2017)

Bad Machine said:


> I would question whether you do actually get more traction with a delta ? My single-wheel driven Lepus will "skip to the left" on ice or steeper hills if I push too hard - you learn a smoother action, and recognise that even slow progress whilst pedalling uphill is preferable to getting off and dragging it beyond the difficult bits. Oh, that's another benefit: manhandling an un-mounted trike is a doddle with a delta, as the two wheels at the other end track in a predictable way when you pick up the front end. Never so with a tadpole !



That's where the differential comes in to drive both wheels. The Ketts are said to be fantastic climbers with a differential. I'm assessing the Trigo as a commuting and shopping trike, not as a tourer. The other concern is the lack of suspension. My tolerance of being shaken is diminishing with age


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Dec 2017)

PaulM said:


> The other concern is the lack of suspension. My tolerance of being shaken is diminishing with age


That's where running fat-ish tyres at medium-low pressure helps.
I use a 50-406 Schwalbe Big Apple at around 50-60 psi on the back of my trike.
That soft enough to dampen most of the road buzz without being soft enough to get pinch punctures.
42-406 Supreme's on the front at a similar pressure, but they're not made in that size anymore .... 

A mesh seat also helps but I need a hard shell seat for comfort.


----------



## Bad Machine (29 Dec 2017)

If you're only thinking the differential would be useful for touring (even though the additional Euro 360 on the basic Trigo appears to be good value considering it's a Hase), then the standard mesh-seat Trigo with 50-406 Schwalbe Big Apples all round (as per Tigerbiten, at 50-60 psi), and some form of over-seat luggage, would seem to fit the bill for commuting and shopping, and be the low cost entry point, for a new delta. But if you're after suspension, then both tadpole and delta variants are going to need more funds........ I'm not sure how much a new full-suspension ICE tadpole is now, but the Hase* Kettwiesel EVO* looks to be a tad over Euro 4.5k ! Ouch.


----------



## Skyblot (8 Jan 2018)

A little late to this party, but I'll throw in my 2C worth.
I have both Delta (GS Anura) and tadpole trikes available to me. Someone mentioned size/compactness, if all the trikes are adjusted for my size, then the 20" drive wheel tadpole is slightly shorter than the Anura, but the 26" or 700c drive tadpole is slightly longer. The big difference is parking, the delta can be stood up on it's rear wheels/seat back, taking up surprisingly little floor space.

For general riding around I prefer the Anura, just so easy to hop on and off, good seated height for looking around, comfortable, agile.


----------



## PaulM (8 Jan 2018)

Yes, there was an Anura on eBay that I kind of wish I had got. It wasn't at a good time with regards to the long drive to collect, so I missed out on a bargain.

Thinking at the moment that the Trigo is just too high at 24".


----------



## Bad Machine (8 Jan 2018)

Too high ? Too high for what , may I ask !!
I ride a Hase Lepus with seat at a similar height, and the Kett's are about 20".
Differet height 'bents on a ride 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LffxDA7xKfA&feature=youtu.be


----------

